# 3 besseae flavum crosses



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2009)

Phrag. Franz Glanz (besseae ‘Winter Sun’ x richteri ‘Green Giant’) 







Phrag. Lutz Rohlke (besseae ‘Bit-O-Sun’ x boisserianum)






Phrag. Robin Redbreast, flavum (Robert Palm ‘Roberto’ x besseae flavum)


----------



## Candace (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, all three are great.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome variety of flavum blooms, all of them inherited the yellow.
But I love about the first one.

I just ordered Lutz Rollke made with flavum. I can't wait till it blooms, I'm hoping for something similar.


----------



## raymond (Dec 15, 2009)

wow 3flowers very nice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 15, 2009)

They are all beautiful, but the first one made me think OMG. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay besseae [flavum] hybrids!


----------



## John M (Dec 16, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 16, 2009)

great, all of them (with a little pref. for the 3rd)!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice all three


----------



## T.paph (Dec 16, 2009)

very nice all of them.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! All of them are spectacular and you photos always gorgeous Dot!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2009)

Three lovely flowers. More to add on my ever growing wish list. Thanks for showing them and making me envious. :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool all three of them!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 16, 2009)

All 3 are great, the Franz Glanz is not often seen


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 16, 2009)

The Franz Glanz is stunning! They all are great, but the Franz has my heart!


----------



## paphioland (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice thanks


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :smitten: all are lovely but she saved the *best* for last!
Hope mine's as nice!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree; for shape and texture I think Robin Redbreast, Robert Palm, Asuko Fischer, and Scarlett Ohara are the tops!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Awesome variety of flavum blooms, all of them inherited the yellow.
> But I love about the first one.



Me too! I like the "relaxed" pose of the petals...and the color is fabulous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## etex (Dec 17, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful- all of them!!! Now, I know I need to get some phrags!!


----------

